# Spineless old "friends"



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Just wishing there was something i could say to some of the people that were supposedly my friends for the last 20 years, who through their spineless ethics and moral compass of a snake, found absolutely no objection to my wife's affair. Since they also know the OM, and were friends with him for a long time, I guess they were all too chickensh!t to stand up for anything. 

I hope, the opportunity comes in my life to extend a helping hand to one of them. Because that hand will be extended with middle finger first.


----------



## solitudeseeker (May 1, 2011)

I hear that. There isn't anyone who I feel betrayed by perhaps, but there are a few folks who I thought were my friends, and who since our separation I no longer hear from. You find out who really cares about you in this sort of situation.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Sorry you have to go through this. My ex moved in with a married couple who were our best friends when we separated. A few months later the h left her for a younger woman. My ex and my good friend became a couple. She was my matron of honor and knew all the evil things he did to me. They lied about being together for two years and said they were just roommates. 
Most of our friends took his side and that's hard to deal with. I know how much it hurts. Sorry you have to go through it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

I had only heard from a couple of them over the last year. A few weeks ago they started to call me. A year has passed, maybe that is the prescribed grieving period in peoples minds? I don't know really, but I damn well know who my real friends are now!

I am making new friends too. This is great because they only know me as me, not as part of the thing that was my marriage.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

the majority of our mutual friends were actually his friends. I haven't heard from them and couldn't give a toss

mind you everyone I have heard from thinks he'll be back in a few months with his 'tail between his legs'

which shows how little they know me - posted my divorce petition today, don't want him back in any way shape or form


----------

